# Photography Facebook Link Thread



## Sublime1304 (Jul 12, 2013)

Helo everyone, I hope I am not recreating a thread that has already been made. I used search but didnt find anything. 

So anyways, I was hoping that this thread could be a great place for all of us to post our facebook page links with a little information about what kind of work we do and/or someone else as well (design, etc.). Sure we all have a certain amount of followers on facebook, some more than others but how many off those followers really appreciate and/or care about what you are posting. I made this to interact with other people who share the same interest of photography in general, people who would appreciate looking at new work that you post up every day. I have just over 1,600 followers on my page but a small number of that actually interact with it and view it. So I will start off by posting mine below. 

https://www.facebook.com/mikeburnsphoto

I am mainly an automotive photographer but I do enjoy doing portraits, events, and look forward to much more in the future.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 14, 2013)

Good idea! Mine is https://www.facebook.com/DaryllMorganPhotography


----------



## MiFleur (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is mine, even if I am not as active on facebook as I would wish to.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mifleur-Design/325854114183719?ref=hl

I would say my specialty is ecovillages, agriculture, but I have been doing macro, flowers, kids, and my first wedding recently. I am not a pro, just an enthusiast who loves photography.


----------



## picturethis1984 (Jul 25, 2013)

Heck Yes! check mine out! I do Little bit of everything.

https://www.facebook.com/JSalasPhotography


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok I will bite, I'm shamed by your number of followers, I have a whopping 69! Maybe I will make 70 
I shoot anything but really enjoy fine art.
I'm on my iPod so for now I will point you to the link in my signature.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Ok I will bite, I'm shamed by your number of followers, I have a whopping 69! Maybe I will make 70
> I shoot anything but really enjoy fine art.
> I'm on my iPod so for now I will point you to the link in my signature.



You're still three ahead of me!  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Johns-Photography/165680470130069


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

tirediron said:


> You're still three ahead of me!  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Johns-Photography/165680470130069



2 now


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > You're still three ahead of me!  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Johns-Photography/165680470130069
> ...



:er:   Awww... gawrsh!  Thanky-kindly Miz Rabbit, Ma'am!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 25, 2013)

John you have 3 now.  I am just behind PR.  https://www.facebook.com/#!/LanePhotos


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jul 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Devin-Hull-Design-and-Photography/235921363116170?ref=hl

Sorry for the lack of content and a real website. I've always been weird about posting work on Facebook and my website is in the works.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 25, 2013)

I just set my page up about 36 hours ago so I've only got 10 likes at the moment.  https://www.facebook.com/CarolynMaguireFineArtPhotography


----------



## walkie83 (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife is a great photographer in WA state! Her FB link is: 

http://www.facebook.com/rachelwalkerphotography


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 30, 2013)

NAUGHTY:  BEL AMOUR STUDIO

                           &

NICE:        WSG PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## IByte (Jul 30, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> NAUGHTY:  BEL AMOUR STUDIO
> 
> &
> 
> NICE:        WSG PHOTOGRAPHY



Heeell yeah


----------



## camrun (Aug 2, 2013)

Ours is http://facebook.com/cameronandmadalyn


----------



## paigew (Aug 2, 2013)

great idea! here is mine  https://www.facebook.com/PaigeWilksPhotography


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's mine https://www.facebook.com/pages/New-England-News-Images/128379440537486?ref=hl


----------



## DragosP (Aug 3, 2013)

This is mine : https://www.facebook.com/DragosPersoiuPhotography  soon i will upload some nice pictures


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is mine/ours.  We do photography of just about everything

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MeganDan-Photography/128335783878589


----------



## Juga (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/JosephCookPhotography


----------



## DannyMorrisPD (Aug 27, 2013)

here's mine! www.facebook.com/dannymorrisphotodesign


----------



## Justman1020 (Aug 28, 2013)

www.facebook.com/jslphotography

I went through and Liked a lot of yours, because I am on FB more than anywhere else.


----------



## SuthrnFlwr (Oct 29, 2013)

i love the idea! here's my page: www.facebook.com/capturedvistas


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 30, 2013)

Check it out! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Devin-Hull-Design-and-Photography/235921363116170?ref=hl


----------

